# New personal best



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a new personal best largemouth at 27" and 6.21 lbs. Strong bite as I was pulling my craw through some slop. Was a female Prespawn just gorged out. Wish I had a tape measure instead of the yardstick in the trunk would have loved to get a girth on her.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

That's one heck of a bass! Congrats on the personal best. What did you land her on? Deep or shallow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks man I appreciate it. Was planning a trip to the Ohio and changed my mind and got that beauty. Caught in 3' of water I'd say. Was fast strong bite and hit a blue and green pumpkin beaver bait 3". Put my fist in her mouth and had a good inch or so to spare. One to remember for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn! Wow.. Well done.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks man


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome fish! I'm glad the bass fishing is finally heating up. Seemed like the longest winter ever.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Outstanding catch.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

sucks you didnt get the girth if you did you could have got a replica mount and congrats on the fish ohio


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice. Another idea would be to take one of your best pictures of the fish and take it to a store that could transfer a photo on to side of a coffee mug. I had a nephew that caught a large bass like that a few years ago and I took picture and had it put on a mug and gave it to him as a gift. He was really grateful as he had nothing he kept , and turned fish loose.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice bass...but u do need to get a tape measure because 27 inches is a monster...very nice bass indeed but 27 inches would put it in the 10 to 14 pound range depending on the area its caught.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey shad that's the measurement. Biggest bass I've ever seen in person. Fingertip to almost my shoulder. Sorry may fart out my ass but I sure as hell don't speak from it. Next time I take the extra picture bc without all the documenting data no one would ever believe me. The fish was caught in central ohio not Florida or Texas.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude, its a big fish. Only measurement you need to worry about is....ITS A BIGGUN!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Never said it was caught in florida or texas...I believe u caught it in central ohio no doubt...like I said its a nice bass but not 27 freakin inches...and if it is 27 inches then its not 6.2 pounds...that's it...one or the other...nice fish nonetheless...fingertip to shoulder?..are u a little person?..as dovans stated its a biggun!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice fish. You could have photos and measurements taken by NASA and it still wouldn't be enough for some of the "experts" on this site.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Popcorn ...... :Banane37:


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish no matter how you measure it!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok so 27 ain't that small for a person fingertip to almost shoulder...cuz I'm about 28...I'm not saying its not a big bass...just the numbers don't coincide with each other...IMO...u have 3 pics posted but where's the pic of the measurement?..because I wanna see a bass from my fingertips to almost my shoulder please 28 inches...did u measure your arm after that pic too?..I can see where this is going...you opened up yourself on that one bro!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice fish man!!!! Jealous!!!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shad Rap, you're beating a dead horse. Maybe your time would be better spent on another topic.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I was curious so I used a computer imaging program to make a line as long as the first joint on the pointer finger which for most men is about an inch long. Then I copied that and pasted it the length of the fish, at least until the end of the fish in the picture. This way I measured a little short of 12 inches. Is it possible that you measured the fish with a centimeter ruler instead of an inch ruler? If so then just short of 12 inches, call it 11.5 inches would be 11.5 x 2.54 cm = 29.2 centimeters, which is within expected error with my crude measurement method.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Omg people you can't be serious. Jesus why don't you call CSI and start an investigation. So many haters in here. Leave the dude alone and find something better to do, like fishing.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

foton said:


> I was curious so I used a computer imaging program to make a line as long as the first joint on the pointer finger which for most men is about an inch long. Then I copied that and pasted it the length of the fish, at least until the end of the fish in the picture. This way I measured a little short of 12 inches. Is it possible that you measured the fish with a centimeter ruler instead of an inch ruler? If so then just short of 12 inches, call it 11.5 inches would be 11.5 x 2.54 cm = 29.2 centimeters, which is within expected error with my crude measurement method.


best post of the year. I can't stop laughing. I am going to bet that is bigger than a 12" fish. I didn't use and computer imaging software though. Nice fish by the way. I do love the central ohio forum.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I do not have a dog in this fight; however, there is this chart:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/catchrelease/bass_length_weight.phtml


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Omg people you can't be serious. Jesus why don't you call CSI and start an investigation. So many haters in here. Leave the dude alone and find something better to do, like fishing.


Um well if that last comment is directed at me I'd like to say that I didn't mean to offend anyone. I thought I was settling the argument by presenting a possible explanation. It's certainly understandable if that's what happened. In the excitement of catching a fish like that I may easily do the same thing, if that's what happened. Lots of rulers have inches on one side and centimeters on the other.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

This one is pretty funny; check out 24.5...

http://www.in-fisherman.com/2011/10/22/bass-length-to-weight-conversion-chart/


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> Um well if that last comment is directed at me I'd like to say that I didn't mean to offend anyone. I thought I was settling the argument by presenting a possible explanation. It's certainly understandable if that's what happened. In the excitement of catching a fish like that I may easily do the same thing, if that's what happened. Lots of rulers have inches on one side and centimeters on the other.


Except that 27 cm comes out to a little more than 10.5 inches, and the fish is obviously a lot longer than that. The fish in the picture would be about twice that length, according to the LMB length to weight charts, which is still huge and still a F.O. LMB. Could be a simple case of mismeasurement. Based on the fish's belly, I would say it's not underweight for its length. 

(My fishing shoes, which are retired running shoes, are exactly 12 inches long from heel to toe. Whenever I catch anything that has some size to it, in lieu of a measuring tape, which I almost always forget to bring with me (along with pliers), I will at least get a shot of the fish next to my shoe. It's not a precise measurement, but it gives me a reliable ballpark, and it's enough to back up any claim I might make to someone, if they were to say I was full of crap. For anything that might be F.O. I will put a distinguising mud-mark on my rod and measure it when I get home. All of my rods have a piece of tape at the 20 inch mark for that river smallie that continues to ellude me...)


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 4, 2011)

The point many are making here is valid. There is NO WAY a 27 inch prespawn female bass weighs out at under 7 lbs. In fact, there is almost no way a 27 inch prespawn female bass weighs out at under 10 lbs. One of your measurements is incorrect. The two pieces of data you have supplied are 100% incongruous with one another. Period. I have bass fished for 25 years and was a tournament fisherman for a number of those. My PB largemouth was 28 inches (in GA) and less girthy looking than yours. That fish weighed 12 lbs. Nobody is saying your fish is not a biggun. I think it probably did weigh what you thought and you just messed up the length measurement by measuring against the side of the fish, adding the fish's front to back girth to the length. Here is a picture of mine that was 28 inches and 12 lbs:


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 4, 2011)

Well...you used a flat yardstick to measure her....hm. Something does not add up here..


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't read the scale well on the picture, but is it possible that it was 6.21 kg? just a thought cuz that would be more reasonable for 27"...a monster of a bass, I'm jealous. Congrats!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Omg people you can't be serious. Jesus why don't you call CSI and start an investigation. So many haters in here. Leave the dude alone and find something better to do, like fishing.


Yes...I'm serious...why not?..again I'm not questioning that it weighs 6 lbs...its just the fact that he stated it was 27 inches...if you didn't measure it then don't say you did!..or get a clue as to what a 27 inch largemouth would look like...I'm done.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

hunt said:


> I couldn't read the scale well on the picture, but is it possible that it was 6.21 kg? just a thought cuz that would be more reasonable for 27"...a monster of a bass, I'm jealous. Congrats!


This just may be the case! 6.21 kg converts to 13 lb 11oz which would put the bass right in the scale that was provided above for a 27 in bass. So tell all the haters to piss off cause it was just a simple mistake of what the fish was measured in. Nice bass! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

We are just saying the state record is at 25 inches... And 13 pounds... Its not a matter of the size and exact measurements... Its a great fish be happy and move on... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice fish. Thanks for posting the picture and information about the catch and thanks for releasing your best bass back for another day. I noticed many want length, girth, and weight. I'm happy to see a photo of your catch. For everyone looking at the scale we all guess our digital scales are accurate because well they are digital. Many years back a friend caught a huge bass and I had this new digital scale an upgrade from the pocket spring scale with a built in tape measure. We weighed his catch at 7.1... No measurements taken and after it was turned back the weight did not seem right for the size. At that time I had never seen a bass near that size personally not since either. After being asked by my friend if I was sure the scale was right my answer it was new and digital, electronic hi tech etc. I did check the scale later with barbell weights it was off a good amount reading low. My friend was not happy about his best ever bass not being weighed properly. I gave him the photo and negative from the catch so he could enlarge it for his wall. If that scale had calibration functions I would correct it. I keep that digital scale as a reminder tapes tell a better story. Do I trust digital, electronic scales ...Measurements...We look at pictures of big bass and accept from what we see it is a big trophy bass. Remember Not all 6ft tall men weigh the same or 5 ft 2 women. A fishing partner always tells me what he caught or didn't but he always says he had fun. I'm just hoping to keep fishing fun.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Caught same fish today in same spot with a tape measure and got a correct exact measurement and it was 25 3/8" so I apologize for the slight exaggeration and I will say it was due to excitement and not having the tape measure. 15 1/8" girth and. 5 3/16" mouth. Sorry guys I appreciate the support and even the advanced technological research and data collection teams. Gonna get a replica just because all the hooplah this fish caused.. Haha just kidding guys it's still one to remember for my young career. Take care and tight lines. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

No I admit I measured wrong and with a poor measuring device. I thought I was as close to accurate as possible. However I was wrong. The previous post has all the exact measurements.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

foton said:


> I was curious so I used a computer imaging program to make a line as long as the first joint on the pointer finger which for most men is about an inch long. Then I copied that and pasted it the length of the fish, at least until the end of the fish in the picture. This way I measured a little short of 12 inches. Is it possible that you measured the fish with a centimeter ruler instead of an inch ruler? If so then just short of 12 inches, call it 11.5 inches would be 11.5 x 2.54 cm = 29.2 centimeters, which is within expected error with my crude measurement method.


Use his middle finger knuckle which mine is definitely longer than an inch. How's it come out usin that? Op can we get a measuing tape next to your arm please?!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> The point many are making here is valid. There is NO WAY a 27 inch prespawn female bass weighs out at under 7 lbs. In fact, there is almost no way a 27 inch prespawn female bass weighs out at under 10 lbs. One of your measurements is incorrect. The two pieces of data you have supplied are 100% incongruous with one another. Period. I have bass fished for 25 years and was a tournament fisherman for a number of those. My PB largemouth was 28 inches (in GA) and less girthy looking than yours. That fish weighed 12 lbs. Nobody is saying your fish is not a biggun. I think it probably did weigh what you thought and you just messed up the length measurement by measuring against the side of the fish, adding the fish's front to back girth to the length. Here is a picture of mine that was 28 inches and 12 lbs:


The forced perspective kinda ruins hat pic for accurately comparing length and girth.. The mouth does look pretty large compared to your hand.. And hose eyeballs. those bulging eyeballs are a dead giveaway of a huge bass. Nice fish both you guys.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thing you have to understand when you catch fish in the lower states they have a longer season and some years even an additional spawn. Meaning longer feeding periods and different shape and growth patterns. But that's a whole other topic. Honestly this is sucking the joy out of catching a personal best... Twice.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

That's a beast!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great catch and fantastic release. Thank you for making the replica. Love that sweet beaver. lol.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishfinaddict said:


> Caught same fish today in same spot with a tape measure and got a correct exact measurement and it was 25 3/8" so I apologize for the slight exaggeration and I will say it was due to excitement and not having the tape measure. 15 1/8" girth and. 5 3/16" mouth. Sorry guys I appreciate the support and even the advanced technological research and data collection teams. Gonna get a replica just because all the hooplah this fish caused.. Haha just kidding guys it's still one to remember for my young career. Take care and tight lines.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ok so I guess Im not done...is this dude for real?..you caused all the hooplah yourself by making inaccurate statements...well the 25 3/8 still puts the fish at the 10 pound mark...why dig yourself deeper?..I need to put my boots on to keep posting in this thread...once again a nice 6 lb bass u got there...that's all anyone needs to know...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Ok so I guess Im not done...


No, you need to be done for sure. Let it go please.

Nice fish


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

This sure is a long thread, it is a beautiful day for fishing. Hope someone catches the next Ohio lunker soon.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I need to put my boots on to keep posting in this thread...


Then maybe its time to do us all a favor and STOP posting on this thread. You've made your thoughts perfectly clear, now move on.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Yall need to go fishing... I'de take a vaca day and hit the water if I were you. Your still not gonna catch a fish that nice. Haters!

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Well shad I just wanted to give u exact measurement I said I was sorry for posting wrong measurements. And if I didn't take all my pictures with my iPhone and if it wasn't raining when I caught it the 2nd time. I would have a picture for you with the measurements. I just wanted to clear it up. And if you don't believe me still I put her back and will catch her again with shad rap and whoever else that wants to be there to measure her. One of the benefits of catch and release they go back to the den. As far as this thread is concerned this is my last post take the fish for what it is or send me a pm and ill take you to my spot an show you the fish myself


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

No,you pretty much caused all the hooplah...i dont think anyone else really cared.nice fish.

..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishfinaddict, can you please look at your digital scale and see if it measures pounds as "lbs" and kilograms as "kg?"

The reason I ask is because in the original picture you posted I can only make out 2 really blurry letters where the units are displayed. If pounds are lbs then I think it was measured in kilograms. 

Either way, great catch! Even better that you caught it again! Keep it up, keep posting your catches

Mr. A


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I will settle this. Tell me where you caught it and I will go catch it and settle this entire debate.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

The scale wasn't mine I couldn't tell you if it was accurate at all I tried to go back in the picture and look but I cannot make it out as well and Imalt ill take you out tomorrow morning and put u on her if u want send me a pm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

imalt said:


> Ok I will settle this. Tell me where you caught it and I will go catch it and settle this entire debate.


Exactly...its just a debate...that's all...not sure why some folks get so uptight about it...that's what forums are for...opinion and debate...I'm just outspoken and would say the same to anyone face to face...not just on here...I raz my friends all the time about fish they catch...as they do to me too...we're all friends here...its a big bass Fishfinaddict...no doubt...congrats and I apologize for speaking my mind...if you catch it again I want pics of exact length, girth, lbs, etc.,...haha...j/k.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If the scale was reading kilograms that would put the bass at 13 pounds. It looks like a 6 lb fish. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fishinaddict - Ditto what Mr. A said. Also, the reason why your catch is generating controversy is that, assuming your measurements are correct, you may have broken the state record, which I'm sure you already know. From DNR...

State Record: 13.13 pounds, 25 1/16 inches, Farm Pond
Roy Landsberger, Kensington, Ohio
May 26, 1976


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Fishfinaddict said:


> The scale wasn't mine I couldn't tell you if it was accurate at all I tried to go back in the picture and look but I cannot make it out as well and Imalt ill take you out tomorrow morning and put u on her if u want send me a pm
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would rather have that musky in your avatar. But I know where you caught that. I don't weigh or measure anything I never cared. That is why hardly anybody post weight and length anymore on here. Too many armchair quarterbacks. It is a hell of a lm you caught that is all that should really matter.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the fish man thats a slob, dont worry about the opinions of the "experts". by the way that line "i may fart out of my ass but i sure as hell dont spreak from it" was just as great as the fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Exactly...its just a debate...that's all...not sure why some folks get so uptight about itj/k.


Actually not a debate at all. The guy just wanted to post a picture of a slob he caught and wanted to show off. Their are a lot of good guys here that are always willing to help and give you a pat on the back for a job well done. Unfortunately, this site is also FULL of wannabe "pros" and "experts" that are all too willing to throw in their unsolicited two cents.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

GREAT fish!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CATMAN447 said:


> Actually not a debate at all. The guy just wanted to post a picture of a slob he caught and wanted to show off. Their are a lot of good guys here that are always willing to help and give you a pat on the back for a job well done. Unfortunately, this site is also FULL of wannabe "pros" and "experts" that are all too willing to throw in their unsolicited two cents.


You mean like you just did?..listen...I told the person it was a big bass/slob whatever u wanna call it in every post about this fish in question...I don't claim to be a darn pro or armchair qb for that matter...but yet Im not gonna just sit there and let the obvious pass me by either...like I said if I didn't call it out someone else would have...I'm not doubting that's a big bass.


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

Yall posting in a trolling thread


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> You mean like you just did?..listen...I told the person it was a big bass/slob whatever u wanna call it in every post about this fish in question...I don't claim to be a darn pro or armchair qb for that matter...but yet Im not gonna just sit there and let the obvious pass me by either...like I said if I didn't call it out someone else would have...I'm not doubting that's a big bass.


Whatever you say Shad, whatever you say. We'll all just sit back and anxiously await your next post.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Great bass, I too am in the group it has to weigh more than 6.2 lbs since it's over 25 inches long. 

Now that said here is a picture of a 6.8 lb bass that I caught that was only 21.5 inches long. Weighed on a digital scale


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Iowa Dave said:


> Great bass, I too am in the group it has to weigh more than 6.2 lbs since it's over 25 inches long.
> 
> Now that said here is a picture of a 6.8 lb bass that I caught that was only 21.5 inches long. Weighed on a digital scale
> 
> View attachment 73015


Very nice fish...yeah I got a 5.9 on the wall that I may be able to stretch 21 out of...20 and some change...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

heres a 27" that weighed nearly 10lbs caught at cave run the other day.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I apologized for the original mis-measurement. And if it wasn't for shad rap I wouldn't have been determined to get an exact measure. So leave the man alone it was my mistake and ill take any of the blame. Still wont take her away from me. Tight lines fellas. And thanks for the motivation with that 10lber for a second I was almost content with the one I got... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishfinaddict said:


> Well I apologized for the original mis-measurement. And if it wasn't for shad rap I wouldn't have been determined to get an exact measure. So leave the man alone it was my mistake and ill take any of the blame. Still wont take her away from me. Tight lines fellas. And thanks for the motivation with that 10lber for a second I was almost content with the one I got...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You still wanna come down here and escape?? Someone is getting a 10 lb Wiper every day. Put those things to shame..... Ask Mushi, he's seen them this time of the year down here...


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahah my thoughts exactly... Time for a trip to the river...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> You still wanna come down here and escape?? Someone is getting a 10 lb Wiper every day. Put those things to shame..... Ask Mushi, he's seen them this time of the year down here...


Im in! 10 lb wipers sounds like a BLAST!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

When I was a young man, ( and that was a long time ago ) I used to be very proud and maybe a little bit of a bragger about big stringers of fish or large fish when I would get lucky but over the years I have mellowed a little bit. Don't get me wrong , the old heart still jumps a beat and I do get very excited when the big one is on but it just doesn't feel like I need to tell the whole world any more about just how big the fish was , although I'm still known to tell my fishing buddies a fish story or two. I get more excited it seems as the years have passed just for the experience and thank the dear Lord for letting me enjoy his beautiful creation.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

fishfinaddict, I definitely dont think ANYONE is taking away from your catch dude.....absolutely ANYONE on this site would have loved to of caught that fish as well....I would be thrilled especially this time of year.

The only thing people are trying to straighten out is the possibility of a 27" Largemouth at only 6lbs is unreal....literally. Not saying its you or downing the fish, just stating it was either a mismeasurement or weight....it does look like a solid 6lb fish which I dont think anyone will disagree, it does on the other hand look more along the lines of a 21-22" Largie, which is still HUGE! Especially for Ohio....others including me have yet to break out of the 6lb mark so im in the boat with ya.....you still got me crushed on the musky though lol. 

You caught an awesome fish man no doubt, just the general public and me included speak out about something that seems off....not to be insulting just to be informative...but with it coming out in a text and not verbally its hard to not take it as a negative comment! Great fish though man and tight lines....lets see more pics of others soon as well....hopefully I will have some bigguns caught tomorrow on our trip too AEP!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Now that's a hog!!!!!!!!!!! but Id check your weights or tape?? 27incher should be a lot heavier than 6.2lbs especially an egg laden female. but either way that's still an awesome catch!

I caught a 21incher last year that was probably pushing 6lbs


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Updated measurements were posted


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heres my best... A 6 pounder.. 20.5 inches... I look like a hillbilly and my lip is busted because i used to box... But a moment i will remember for a long time

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fishfin, I bow to you and your fish.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Updated measurements were posted


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

so wait, this thread inspired you to go out and catch the same fish again to re-measure him? are you fishing in a bathtub? but if this is turning into a poll, id say the fish looks to be in the 20-21" range. nice fish though.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes I was wrong and with that many people saying so I went back and on the 2nd cast right back over the same moss over the same hole in between the same two trees when I caught her and released her last time she hit again. Same bait same color same rig. It is a small neighborhood pond. Kind of on the fish no matter what. The second time I wasn't crapping my pants and was able to get exact measurements. That's all ill eve commit to anymore. Don't have the guys scale to test the weight so who knows how much it weighs at this point still the biggest bass I've ever caught.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I tested my own scale last night, with this thread it mind. It was way off by a couple of pounds.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I tested my own scale last night, with this thread it mind. It was way off by a couple of pounds.


I told you that 4.5" bluegill didn't weigh 2.75 lbs! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I told you that 4.5" bluegill didn't weigh 2.75 lbs! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


Do you want to borrow one of my pics for your avatar?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I tested my own scale last night, with this thread it mind. It was way off by a couple of pounds.


I tested mine today just to check it and its dead on. I weighed a 5lb rubber coated dumbbell and it said 5lbs 1oz. I have a cabelas digital 50lb scale.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine is now on its way to the landfill...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Why aren't you getting on everybody elses case about the length/weight of the bass? Shad did indeed say it is a very big bass but was probably measured wrong or the scale was incorrect. There has probably been 10 posters who have said the same thing. Even Fishfinaddict gave him credit. I don't believe there was any disrespect ment to him by Shad Rap. You may not like him saying so but a lot of others agreed with him, as do I. I also agree it is probably a fish of a lifetime, I hope it"s not the biggest he ever catches but there is that possibility. On the subject of scales, I held the IGFA 8 lb. line class record for 15 years till this past Oct. when a guy in Mich. destroyed it. When my fish was weighed on the scale at Piedmont, it weighed slightly more than 38 lbs, not a record. A friend suggested I weigh it on a certified scale, which I did, and it weighed 40 lb. 12 oz. How many other people caught a fish of a liftime and weighed it on that scale ? A bunch probably. The only reason that fish was kept was because she killed herself fighting so long and that cost me $400.00....Have a good day fishing....


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this thread still open.... The weather is good and the fish are biting.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Why aren't you getting on everybody elses case about the length/weight of the bass? Shad did indeed say it is a very big bass but was probably measured wrong or the scale was incorrect. There has probably been 10 posters who have said the same thing. Even Fishfinaddict gave him credit. I don't believe there was any disrespect ment to him by Shad Rap. You may not like him saying so but a lot of others agreed with him, as do I. I also agree it is probably a fish of a lifetime, I hope it"s not the biggest he ever catches but there is that possibility. On the subject of scales, I held the IGFA 8 lb. line class record for 15 years till this past Oct. when a guy in Mich. destroyed it. When my fish was weighed on the scale at Piedmont, it weighed slightly more than 38 lbs, not a record. A friend suggested I weigh it on a certified scale, which I did, and it weighed 40 lb. 12 oz. How many other people caught a fish of a liftime and weighed it on that scale ? A bunch probably. The only reason that fish was kept was because she killed herself fighting so long and that cost me $400.00....Have a good day fishing....


That is why proper gear is necessary when muskie fishing.


----------

